# Paris 2007 : Bouffe du mois de janvier



## golf (20 Décembre 2006)

*Jeudi 18 janvier 2007 à partir de 20:00 h*

*L'Envol du Café Québecois*

*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris
*
Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2006)

Préférez vous revenir dans un de nos restaurants traditionnels ou en découvrir un nouveau


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Décembre 2006)

J'ai aim&#233; ce restaurant :

http://www.restoaparis.com/fiche-restaurant-paris/la-maison-ditalie.html


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Décembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Préférez vous revenir dans un de nos restaurants traditionnels ou en découvrir un nouveau



Il y en a de très bons en Bretagne.....


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2006)

quetzal a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait précise dans quelle ville et quel est le programme


Tiens, v'la le perdreau de l'année :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (23 Décembre 2006)

Tout est dit dans le commentaire (sauf imprévu de dernière minute :rateau


----------



## golf (29 Décembre 2006)

*L'Envol du Café Québecois*

*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris*​


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Décembre 2006)

Encore une fois je ne viendrai pas . Cause ? Le restaurant trop loin ...


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Encore une fois je ne viendrai pas . Cause ? Le restaurant trop loin ...




Mouarfff     moi qui vient d'Amiens, c'est a l'autre du bout du monde alors?  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Mouarfff     moi qui vient d'Amiens, c'est a l'autre du bout du monde alors?  :rateau:



euh, Amiens ? Le phare au bout du monde ?


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4111139 a dit:
			
		

> euh, Amiens ? Le phare au bout du monde ?



:rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> :rateau:



merci jonathan, je n'avais pas encore eu l'occasion de constater a quel point c'etait plus moche que sur les projets !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2007)

je confirme dans les jours qui viennent...


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Janvier 2007)

Pitêtre , je vous tiens au courant


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Pitêtre , je vous tiens au courant



En tout cas si tu cherche un hébergement demande a l'un des participants


----------



## kathy h (3 Janvier 2007)

je vais faire mon possible pour venir en janvier car pour février et mars c'est foutu puisque je me fais opèrer le 21 février sinon c'est la Tétraplégie assurée ( et oui suite à une hernie cervicale énorme ( entre C5 et C6 pour les médecins ) ma moelle est complètement écrasée ) alors un gentil neuro chirurgien va m'enlever mon hernie cervicale plus le disque et me mettre à la place une prothèse. C'est marrand car il y a quelques années on m'a déjà enlevée une autre hernie et mon disque mlaus beaucoup plus bas .

Bref j'aurais une belle cicatrice dans le cou , sympa la nouvelle année,  

je vous raconte ma vie je sais, mais comme certains d'entres vous me connaissent , si vous êtes pas loin de Neuilly entre le 20 et le 25 février faudra venir me voir à la clinique du Rachis à Neuilly   

Edit : et si une personne a déjà subie cette opération tout témoignage sera bienvenue car je flippe , je veux pas devenir tétra


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Janvier 2007)

Pour les personnes qui changent leur statuts en haut, merci de laisser un post pour nous pr&#233;venir sinon on ne le sais pas....


----------



## kanako (8 Janvier 2007)

Bin si ! suffit de suivre ! :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2007)

Un peu de pub, pour relancer ce fil ....


----------



## kathy h (11 Janvier 2007)

bon ba voilà j'ai changé de statut puisque je viendrai.

J'espère qu'on peut se garer dans le coin et que je ne vais pas tourner une heure pour trouver une place ( je ne peux pas venir en métro j'habite trop loin de Paris )


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2007)

Je dois d'abord passer dans le 95 donc je vous rattrape en cours de route


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> bon ba voilà j'ai changé de statut puisque je viendrai.
> 
> J'espère qu'on peut se garer dans le coin et que je ne vais pas tourner une heure pour trouver une place ( je ne peux pas venir en métro j'habite trop loin de Paris )



 :love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## valoriel (11 Janvier 2007)

Je serais là aussi 

Au fait, la bergère ne peut pas venir, ses examens se terminant le vendredi :modo:


----------



## kathy h (11 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> Au fait, la bergère ne peut pas venir, ses examens se terminant le vendredi :modo:




c'est qui celle là ?   :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (11 Janvier 2007)

occupe toi de tes vinyls


----------



## HImac in touch (11 Janvier 2007)

Moi donc je viens normalement ^^, donc vous pourrez la 'tite t&#234;te de ce cher HImac in touch inconnu de tous malgr&#233; ces 1300 messages   (Ah si j'ai &#233;t&#233; connu dans le topic sur la Wii  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2007)

On peut se d&#233;cider jusqu'a quand ?


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On peut se décider jusqu'a quand ?


En ce qui te concerne, la girouette, cela dépend plus du vent que du calendrier :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

_


golf a dit:



			En ce qui te concerne, la girouette, cela dépend plus du vent que du calendrier :rateau:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


le vent des tourments de l'âme et du cur, avoue qu'il y a pire ! 

_


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Moi donc je viens normalement ^^, donc vous pourrez la 'tite t&#234;te de ce cher HImac in touch inconnu de tous malgr&#233; ces 1300 messages   (Ah si j'ai &#233;t&#233; connu dans le topic sur la Wii  )



 tiens tu es de retour 



golf a dit:


> En ce qui te concerne, la girouette, cela d&#233;pend plus du vent que du calendrier :rateau:




:love:


----------



## Cillian (12 Janvier 2007)

golf a dit:


> En ce qui te concerne, la girouette, cela dépend plus du vent que du calendrier :rateau:



Je ne sais si un simple coup de vent suffira :


StJohnPerse a dit:


> Encore une fois je ne viendrai pas . Cause ? Le restaurant trop loin ...




   ​


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

_je comprends votre humeur vis-&#224;-vis de StJohnPerse et ses multiples retournements, par contre, s'il doit y avoir lynchage, sachez juste que vous m'aurez donn&#233; le fouet pour vous fouetter. vous avez la fonction "ignorer" qui peut vous servir, utilisez-la.

j'esp&#232;re que vous avez bien lu.
_


----------



## kathy h (12 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> occupe toi de tes vinyls




Quoi tu veux que je viennes en Vynil ou avec mes vynils?


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Janvier 2007)

Euh, dans ceux qui viennent qui a ou moins de 25 ans   ^^


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Janvier 2007)

Toi , et Valoriel :rateau:


----------



## kanako (13 Janvier 2007)

fallait pas lui dire, il verra bien ! nanm&#233;o !


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Janvier 2007)

kanako a dit:


> fallait pas lui dire, il verra bien ! nanméo !



De toute façon je pense que les jeunes seront en minorité   :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> Quoi tu veux que je viennes en Vynil ou avec mes vynils?


Vinyle(s).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4127076 a dit:
			
		

> _je comprends votre humeur vis-&#224;-vis de StJohnPerse et ses multiples retournements, par contre, s'il doit y avoir lynchage, sachez juste que vous m'aurez donn&#233; le fouet pour vous fouetter. vous avez la fonction "ignorer" qui peut vous servir, utilisez-la.
> 
> j'esp&#232;re que vous avez bien lu.
> _





			
				Vbull a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;sol&#233;, [MGZ] al&#232;m est un mod&#233;rateur/administrateur et vous n'&#234;tes pas autoris&#233; &#224; l'ignorer.




Et m*rde!


----------



## Melounette (13 Janvier 2007)

Haaaan, j'ai bien lu ? C'est Fab qui fait le dessert ?:love:



HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh, dans ceux qui viennent qui a ou moins de 25 ans   ^^


Euh, je ne pense pas être libre, mais y a moi déjà. 
Comment ça je suis pas crédible ?


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Janvier 2007)

kanako a dit:


> fallait pas lui dire, il verra bien ! nanméo !



Désolé :rose: :rose: , je voulais pas :rose: :love: 


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et m*rde!




Plié en deux ^^



Melounette a dit:


> Haaaan, j'ai bien lu ? C'est Fab qui fait le dessert ?:love:
> 
> 
> Euh, je ne pense pas être libre, mais y a moi déjà.
> Comment ça je suis pas crédible ?



Si t'es crédible


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab !
N'oublie pas ta plus belle plume, j'ai du boulot pour toi


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2007)

Ca sent la dédicace


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Janvier 2007)

Mis à jour c'est sur je viens  

Alors heureux ??


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Mis à jour c'est sur je viens
> 
> Alors heureux ??





très heureux


----------



## Cillian (14 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Mis à jour c'est sur je viens
> 
> Alors heureux ??





jojoleretour a dit:


> très heureux




Il me semblait que les slogans publicitaires étaient interdits sur ce forum ? Non ? Me trompe-je ?


----------



## kathy h (14 Janvier 2007)

je ne me souviens plus si je suis déjà allée à ce resto ?


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Janvier 2007)

Non c'est pas de ma faute , c'est à cause de Phoenix Wright


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a me tente bien :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Janvier 2007)

Vous pensez qu'on pourra prendre des pancakes au sirop d'&#233;rable pour le dessert ?? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> je ne me souviens plus si je suis d&#233;j&#224; all&#233;e &#224; ce resto ?



non tu n'etais pas l&#224; au mois d'avril


Pour Himac, le dessert je m'en souvients plus   je me souvient surtout de la tourte et des haricots :love: :love: :love: :love:  ( 40 euro le repas en tout :rateau:  )


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2007)

Cillian a dit:


> Il me semblait que les slogans publicitaires étaient interdits sur ce forum ? Non ? Me trompe-je ?


Tu parles de la barre chocolatée


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Janvier 2007)

golf a dit:


> Tu parles de la barre chocolatée



Non de la console qui se joue en bougeant ton corps dans une voiture grande avec 8 saucisses


----------



## kathy h (15 Janvier 2007)

bon alors à jeudi les enfants, si tout va bien


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> bon alors à jeudi les enfants, si tout va bien


oui maman :love:


----------



## kathy h (17 Janvier 2007)

bon je confirme ma venu demain avant 18 h ( il y à 90 % de chance que je vienne ) même si en ce moment je n'ai pas un grand moral , mais bon ...


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Janvier 2007)

T'inquiètes on sera là pour te le remonter ^^ 

Et puis tu verras des nouveaux  ( moi , mais pas taper ni bizuter :rateau: :rateau: )


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> T'inquiètes on sera là pour te le remonter ^^
> 
> Et puis tu verras des nouveaux  ( moi , mais pas taper ni bizuter :rateau: :rateau: )




Ah.... personnes ne lui a dit comment on traite les nouveaux   :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Janvier 2007)

Non :rose:  :love: :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Non :rose:  :love: :rateau:



Le pauvre  :rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (17 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais toujours pas si je viendrai (visite de l'expo temporaire du Quai Branly demain aprem, je ne sais pas quand cela se terminera, ni en quel état je serai après, ni si j'aurai plein de boulot) mais en tout cas je vous préviens que c'est un bazar pas possible autour du Panthéon en ce moment. Demain, il y aune cérémonie officielle avec notre Chichi national et on peut dire qu'ils n'ont pas lésiné sur les moyens. Plusieurs écrans géants, plein de grandes tentes, plein d'énormes camions de la télé. Bref, ne comptez pas sur les parkings alentours et d'une manière générale, évitez les alentours du Panthéon...

Et pour ma part : dois-je donner une réponse claire et définitive ce soir ?


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Janvier 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Et pour ma part : dois-je donner une réponse claire et définitive ce soir ?



Non, tu peux la donne demain , voir même te pointer a l'improviste


----------



## kathy h (17 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Ah.... personnes ne lui a dit comment on traite les nouveaux   :rateau:



non mais c'est fini ce temps là ... le temps ou je " touchais" les nouveaux , certains anciens sont passés par là mais sont restés traumatisés, j'ai donc arrêté depuis.  "La Bergère "avait pris la relève pendant un moment mais de toute manière elle ne sera pas là demain ( enfin il )


----------



## kathy h (17 Janvier 2007)

je viens d'avoir une idée pour la bouf du mois de février : on la fait dans ma chambre d'hosto  entre le 21 et le 25 février ou alors juste en bas de la clinique,  que je puisse vous rejoindre discrétement avec mon goutte à goutte , hi hi ,  mais bon il n'y a pas beaucoup de resto sympa pres de la clinique Ambroise Paré ( clinique du rachis ) à Neuilly . Et puis je serai en pyjama , pfff marrante l'idée


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> je viens d'avoir une idée pour la bouf du mois de février : on la fait dans ma chambre d'hosto  entre le 21 et le 25 février ou alors juste en bas de la clinique,  que je puisse vous rejoindre discrétement avec mon goutte à goutte , hi hi ,  mais bon il n'y a pas beaucoup de resto sympa pres de la clinique Ambroise Paré ( clinique du rachis ) à Neuilly . Et puis je serai en pyjama , pfff marrante l'idée



Lol j'amène la perf


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> La Berg&#232;re avait pris la rel&#232;ve pendant un moment mais de toute mani&#232;re elle ne sera pas l&#224; demain *( enfin il )*


M'aurait on menti?


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> je viens d'avoir une idée pour la bouf du mois de février : on la fait dans ma chambre d'hosto  entre le 21 et le 25 février ou alors juste en bas de la clinique,  que je puisse vous rejoindre discrétement avec mon goutte à goutte , hi hi ,  mais bon il n'y a pas beaucoup de resto sympa pres de la clinique Ambroise Paré ( clinique du rachis ) à Neuilly . Et puis je serai en pyjama , pfff marrante l'idée


Fais gaffe, paske avec une bande de malade comme nous, ils risquent d'avoir une surprise 

Me plaîs bien ton idée


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> je viens d'avoir une idée pour la bouf du mois de février : on la fait dans ma chambre d'hosto  entre le 21 et le 25 février ou alors juste en bas de la clinique,  que je puisse vous rejoindre discrétement avec mon goutte à goutte , hi hi ,  mais bon il n'y a pas beaucoup de resto sympa pres de la clinique Ambroise Paré ( clinique du rachis ) à Neuilly . Et puis je serai en pyjama , pfff marrante l'idée



J'y avais pensé :rateau: 

Fais gaffe, si on débarque tous.....


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Lol j'amène la perf


Tu crois pas si bien dire 
Tu connais pas [encore] les 2 zozos :rateau: 
Perf au rhum blanc ou rhum ambré


----------



## Melounette (18 Janvier 2007)

Est-ce qu'il y a le droit de se rajouter au dernier moment ? Je goûterais bien le dessert. Et surtout, le dessert a un p'tit truc à fêter et j'ai un truc à voir avec lui. Hormis de le lécher goulument bien évidemment.
Bon, et je serais contente de voir vos djeules aussi hein.


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a le droit de se rajouter au dernier moment ? Je goûterais bien le dessert. Et surtout, le dessert a un p'tit truc à fêter et j'ai un truc à voir avec lui. Hormis de le lécher goulument bien évidemment.
> Bon, et je serais contente de voir vos *g*eules aussi hein.




On peut venir même a la dernière minute


----------



## Cillian (18 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> je viens d'avoir une id&#233;e pour la bouf du mois de f&#233;vrier : on la fait dans ma chambre d'hosto  entre le 21 et le 25 f&#233;vrier ou alors juste en bas de la clinique,  que je puisse vous rejoindre discr&#233;tement avec mon goutte &#224; goutte , hi hi ,  mais bon il n'y a pas beaucoup de resto sympa pres de la clinique Ambroise Par&#233; ( clinique du rachis ) &#224; Neuilly . Et puis je serai en pyjama , pfff marrante l'id&#233;e





Comme pour le pique-nique de l'&#233;t&#233;, on viendra avec notre "_rem&#232;de de cheval_ ".


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2007)

Le chocolat se range-t-il vraiment parmi les m&#233;dicaments ? 


A en &#233;couter certain(*e*)s, OUI !


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a le droit de se rajouter au dernier moment


Bienvenue


----------



## kathy h (18 Janvier 2007)

bon c'est confirm&#233; : je viens , d&#233;s que j'aurai trouve une place pour me garer . 

a tout

Edit : si tout le monde viens dans ma chambre d'hosto elles vont &#234;tre contente les infirmi&#232;res, heureusement j'ai demand&#233; une chambre seule ....


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Janvier 2007)

Au pire on cassera les murs pour faire de la place


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> ... elles vont être contente les infirmières...


Ah oui, les infirmières, j'avais oublié ! Cela va poser problème avec le lutin vert, on va plus le tenir


----------



## kathy h (18 Janvier 2007)

golf a dit:


> Ah oui, les infirmi&#232;res, j'avais oubli&#233; ! Cela va poser probl&#232;me avec le lutin vert, on va plus le tenir



le lutin vert je l'avais oubli&#233; celui l&#224;.....  

Edit : &#231;a va faire bient&#244;t 2 ans que je suis sur Macg&#233; c'est quand que je passe &#224; 4 comme force de frappe, 3 c'est leg


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> le lutin vert je l'avais oubli&#233; celui l&#224;.....
> 
> Edit : &#231;a va faire bient&#244;t 2 ans que je suis sur Macg&#233; c'est quand que je passe &#224; 4 comme force de frappe, 3 c'est leg


Dans 8 jours.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Janvier 2007)

Bon bah je ne serai pas là...  

Bonne soirée.


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2007)

Je devrais pas tarder à partir de chez moi :rose:


----------



## Lordjem (18 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> :rateau:
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...erret_lights.jpg/450px-Tour_perret_lights.jpg



Ha ouais je vois la même chose mais de l'autre sens ! je vois que tu l'a prise en mode "tue mouche !" 

sacrée Tour perret -___-


----------



## kathy h (19 Janvier 2007)

coucou les gens, je vais au dodo, soirée sympa comme à chaque fois, bon mon fils" valo" était  un peu obtu par moment, ah la la les jeunes sont étranges quand même   :love: :love:


----------



## Melounette (19 Janvier 2007)

Ah bin je suis allée me coucher sans dire que j'étais bien rentrée seule dans le métro sans avoir été occie et violée dans un coin.
Bon et ceci dit, Golf, on a pas fini notre discussion. Parce que pour l'instant je vois pas en quoi toi t'as raison. Je vois plus en quoi MOI j'ai raison.

Bon on a encore trop bu et trop mangé les gars, c'est pas raisonnable.:rose:
Enfin tant que le dessert annoncé est bien arrivé moi ça va.:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2007)

Content d'avoir revu certains, et particulièrement certaines d'entre vous. 
Le restaurant est par ailleurs toujours à la hauteur du souvenir que j'en avais. 

Bref, une bien chouette soirée!  




( PS : 

Pour ce qui est de *cette fameuse discussion*... :mouais: 
Je ne sais plus du tout de quoi il était question, mais je suis persuadé que *Melounette* a raison! 

   )


----------



## kathy h (19 Janvier 2007)

bonjour tout le monde

Vous savez pourquoi je suis toujours &#224; 3141 messages depuis plusieurs jours ?????  voire m&#234;me depuis plusieurs semaines, je viens de percuter aujourd'hui ??


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin je suis allée me coucher sans dire que j'étais bien rentrée seule dans le métro sans avoir été occie et violée dans un coin.
> Bon et ceci dit, Golf, on a pas fini notre discussion. Parce que pour l'instant je vois pas en quoi toi t'as raison. Je vois plus en quoi MOI j'ai raison.
> 
> Bon on a encore trop bu et trop mangé les gars, c'est pas raisonnable.:rose:
> Enfin tant que le dessert annoncé est bien arrivé moi ça va.:love:



donc bien rentré camarade


----------



## FANREM (19 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> coucou les gens, je vais au dodo, soirée sympa comme à chaque fois, bon mon fils" valo" était  un peu obtu par moment, ah la la les jeunes sont étranges quand même   :love: :love:





Melounette a dit:


> Bon et ceci dit, Golf, on a pas fini notre discussion. Parce que pour l'instant je vois pas en quoi toi t'as raison. Je vois plus en quoi MOI j'ai raison.


Ca a discuté dur hier au soir quand même. Eh bien, MOI aussi, je suis absolument sur et certain d'avoir eu raison. Mais ce n'est pas grave du moment qu'il y a de la passion  
Pour Kathy , on est de tout coeur avec toi
Et pour finir, j'aime bien la tourtière au lard et aux feves cuites dans du sirop d'érable  
Et je pense qu'on attend tous les photos


----------



## Melounette (19 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> donc bien rentré camarade


Ouaich Camaraaaaaaaaade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:love:Oui dis donc on avait omis de me dire que Macinside était un garçon charmant.:love:
Et j'espère aussi que HImac in touch ne s'est pas trop ennuyé parmi tous ces jeunes.
Moi j'ai passé une bonne soirée en face de vous deux.
Et pour tout le monde, JE, MOI, MON EGO, on a tous les 3 raison. Non, mais d'où on se permet de contrarier une bretonne ! Y a plus de respect moi j'dis.
(Human Fly,mmmh, c'est bien, toi au moins tu as compris)


----------



## kathy h (19 Janvier 2007)

pour les photos vous connaissez la chanson maintenant : Aucune photo de moi ici ou ailleurs ,  ( &#233;ventuellement une dde temps en temps si je suis OK )   :love: :love: 

Vous avez vu sur mon avatar comment je suis lorsque je bois ... ( heureusement que je ne bois presque jamais )


----------



## Cillian (19 Janvier 2007)

à tous et toutes,

Charmante soirée, 
charmante serveuse  (charmant accent).
Bref tout est résumé dans l'adjectif


----------



## Melounette (19 Janvier 2007)

Ah, c'est pour ça que tu disais rien, tu visais la serveuse en fait.
Par contre, je sais pas pour vous, mais la bière québécoise le lendemain, c'est durache. J'suis un peu patraque.:sick: Ou alors ils avaient mis du caribou dans leur tourtière truc.:mouais:


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> ...Bon et ceci dit, Golf, on a pas fini notre discussion. Parce que pour l'instant je vois pas en quoi toi t'as raison. Je vois plus en quoi MOI j'ai raison.
> 
> ...


Hein :mouais: 
Quel vélo  
De kwa estce qu'il sagit donc :modo: 

:bebe: 

J'ai bien vérifié, t'as pas oublié tes sabots au restau :rateau: 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne sais plus du tout de quoi il était question, mais je suis persuadé que *Melounette* a raison!
> 
> )


Limité comme tactique pour draguer  



FANREM a dit:


> Et je pense qu'on attend tous les photos


J'arrive pas à caviarder celles de kathy, elle résiste


----------



## Cillian (19 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah, c'est pour ça que tu disais rien, tu visais la serveuse en fait.



 [Mode Kanako ON]
Meuuuh non, pffffff :rose:
[Mode Kanako OFF]


----------



## kanako (20 Janvier 2007)

comment ça y a un mode kanako :mouais: 






 je suis flattée  
merci :rose:



(euh, mais pourquoi c'est du mode kanako ça en fait ?:rateau: )


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Janvier 2007)

Ouh la la que de r&#233;ponses que de r&#233;ponses ^^

T'inqui&#232;tes pas Melounette je me suis bien marr&#233; avec toi et les autres ^^ ( j'ai toujours ma paille fluo , enfin un peu fluo  sur moi  ).

Je me souviens de la raison de pourquoi Golf dit qu'il a raison et moi je dis match nul ( bah oui je vais pas m'avancer , je prendla s&#233;curit&#233;  )

En tout cas si je peux je suis op&#233; pour une bouffe de F&#233;vrier car c'&#233;tait top ^^. Et puis c'est pas tous les jours non plus qu'on rencontre une star ^^  , hein Fab'fab , malgr&#233; le tr&#232;s tr&#232;s court temps o&#249; je t'ai parl&#233; , je t'ai trouv&#233; tr&#232;s sympa et nature ^^.

Vous tous aussi :love: :love: 

Un grand merci :love::rose: pour cette chaleureuse int&#233;gration dans le groupe MacG&#233;ens


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour mon absence ( qui d'ailleurs c'est bien fait  remarqu&#233; :rateau: )

A la lecture de vos posts... j'&#233;tais &#233;clat&#233; de rire et aussi d&#233;&#231;u d'avoir rat&#233; cette fameuse discussion  ... ainsi que vous tous d'ailleurs, mais ce n'est que parti remise 

Merci a ceux que j'ai eu au tel, et un grand bonjour  a ceux que j'ai rat&#233;...  a une prochaine 





Melounette a dit:


> Bon et ceci dit, Golf, on a pas fini notre discussion. Parce que pour l'instant je vois pas en quoi toi t'as raison. Je vois plus en quoi MOI j'ai raison.




[mode nombrilisme on]Vous avez tous tort  , j'ai toujours raison  [/mode nombrilisme off]



:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (22 Janvier 2007)

C'est bon? 

Tout le monde à fait sa crise?? 

Donc je tenais à dire, que dans ce brouhaha de réponse, seule melounette à raison! 
La vérité sors toujours de la bouche des enfants... 





Breizh poooooooooooowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ultrabody (23 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> C'est bon?
> 
> Tout le monde &#224; fait sa crise??
> 
> ...



'crois pas que &#231;a va lui plaire ...   



:rateau:




juste faire un petit coucou, &#231;a fesait bien longtemp que je ne suis plus venu dans cette rubrique... 
&#224; la prochaine bouffe !


----------



## kathy h (24 Janvier 2007)

he valoriel, je vais chercher ma nouvelle voiture demain c'est coollll non..     

seulement ceux qui ont participé à la conversation sur les voitures et les appartements pourront éventuellement comprendre


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Janvier 2007)

Effectivement je comprends rien à ce que t'as dit  ^^


----------



## valoriel (25 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> he valoriel, je vais chercher ma nouvelle voiture demain c'est coollll non..
> 
> seulement ceux qui ont participé à la conversation sur les voitures et les appartements pourront éventuellement comprendre


mouais, ça va 

mais c'est bien paske t'as déjà ta maison, hein


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> mouais, ça va
> 
> mais c'est bien paske t'as déjà ta maison, hein



Décidément, la révolution chez les jeunes chevelus, c'est plus ce que c'était...:rateau:


----------



## golf (30 Janvier 2007)

Et hop, une petite galerie


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

Aaaaah Melounette , quelle déconneuse  

Je veux des royalties sur mon apparition en photo (surtout vla la tronche que je paye xD)

Sinon bravo pour les photos Golf elles sont bien


----------



## Melounette (30 Janvier 2007)

Meuh meuh fait la vache...

Edit de sale groupie : Rrraah non, je r&#233;siste pas, mais quel bogosse ce Fabfab.:love:

Edit 3 de r&#233;clamation : Alors, alors, je remarque qu'il n'y a aucune photo de moi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la blond idol. C'est mal. La prochaine fois, je lui saute dessus et vous aurez 1/4 de seconde pour nous shooter...enfin nan, il a vieilli, il est moins rapide...disons 1/2 seconde. Ca vaut.:casse:


----------



## golf (1 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Meuh meuh fait la vache...


 
L'extra-terrestre :rateau: 



Melounette a dit:


> La prochaine fois, je lui saute dessus et vous aurez 1/4 de seconde pour nous shooter...enfin nan, il a vieilli, il est moins rapide...disons 1/2 seconde. Ca vaut.:casse:


:mouais: 
Et toi, tu as rajeuni  

Bon : 1/2 + 1/2 = 1


----------

